# TV work in Canada



## irishstu (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi,

I am a TV cameraman/director living in Ireland yet yearning to live somewhere less wet, corrupt and expensive with an outdoors lifestyle. I believe Canada has a fantastic TV/Film industry. In Ireland i have already built up a very good reputation in this field but I am wondering where in Canada to go to for TV work? Plus what are the education system/rents/taxes like?

Any feedback most welcome.


----------



## froud (Oct 30, 2009)

Check with various Canadian TV companies.

Rogers, A-Channel, TVOntario, CBC, The Weather Network, Slice etc.


----------



## poptart (Nov 23, 2009)

irishstu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a TV cameraman/director living in Ireland yet yearning to live somewhere less wet, corrupt and expensive with an outdoors lifestyle. I believe Canada has a fantastic TV/Film industry. In Ireland i have already built up a very good reputation in this field but I am wondering where in Canada to go to for TV work? Plus what are the education system/rents/taxes like?
> 
> Any feedback most welcome.


If you want less wet and less expensive, don't come to Vancouver. However, there's a ton of tv/movie studios here (otherwise known as Hollywood North), particularly in Burnaby and North Vancouver (VFS and Lionsgate). 

Rent is high, no idea about education but if you're Irish you're already smarter than most Canadians. Taxes are probably similar to Ireland although with the intro of the HST next year, it will be raised for pretty much everything. But sales tax is already pretty high at 6%/7% charge on pretty much everything.


----------



## Canuck Beth (Oct 31, 2009)

Most tv work will be in Toronto, which is a big, very expensive city unfortunately. Our education system is very good - public or Catholic. The taxes we pay on purchases are taxed at about 15% and with the new tax coming up, most things that are non-taxable now, will be very shortly. We pay a very high income tax rate here. Don't get me wrong, Canada is a fabulous country, beautiful, interesting with tons of things to do and see. Just don't fool yourself into believing that it's cheap to live here. Good luck!


----------



## callo02 (Apr 7, 2011)

irishstu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a TV cameraman/director living in Ireland yet yearning to live somewhere less wet, corrupt and expensive with an outdoors lifestyle. I believe Canada has a fantastic TV/Film industry. In Ireland i have already built up a very good reputation in this field but I am wondering where in Canada to go to for TV work? Plus what are the education system/rents/taxes like?
> 
> Any feedback most welcome.


Hi,

I am just wondering how you got on with this? I am from Ireland and looking to move to Canada for the same thing. Would love to hear if it has been successful for you??

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

callo02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just wondering how you got on with this? I am from Ireland and looking to move to Canada for the same thing. Would love to hear if it has been successful for you??
> 
> ...


Consider yourself lucky if you get a reply from "irishtu" , that was the only posting they ever made, and that was 18 months ago. They never even gave a thank you to those that did reply to their posting.


----------

